# Fear of Strangers



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday we were walking where we live and we met two older people who were also walking. The man was carrying a cane. They were happy to see Oscar and approached him slowly in a very casual and non-threatening way. He would not allow them to pet him and kept backing up as far as he could get on the leash. He seemed afraid. I picked him up to see if he would then allow them to pet him, but he struggled like crazy even in my arms. They could see he was afraid and just backed off. They were very nice. I ws a little embarrassed. Now this behavior is from a pup who goes into Lowe's and BEGS everyone to pet him--he acts likes it's everyone's JOB to pet him and is highly insulted if ignored! He is 5-1/2 months old now. Is this a phase? Could it have been the cane? Any suggestions to get him over this? I was hoping to use him for therapy when he's older. 

Marsha


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marsha,
To get your dog ready for therapy and passing the test, the best way is to just introduce them to everything possible. Isabelle (my maltese) is my real therapy dog, Dora passed the test but she really doesn't enjoy it. She takes awhile to warm up to people where Belle has never met a stranger.

The test is something where your dog is introduced to new loud, strange, situations. You never know what is going to be happening in a hospital. Someone may drop a bed pan, your dog may visit someone who is hard of hearing so they speak loudly, sirens are going off, etc. For instance, part of the test is leaving your dog with a stranger while you feel out forms, another part is kids throwing a ball back and forth at each other. Last year during Isabelle's test, the kids were throwing the ball and one threw it too hard and it bounced off the kid and hit Isabelle in the face! She jumped back. Well that isn't actually part of the test as they told me later but they did want to see how she reacted.

If Belle is scared of something, I just act calm and don't force the issue. Walk by the object at hand, then closer, etc. As your dog gets older, you will probably know what it gets scared of. Belle is a people lover but she can get scared when children run at her- as well she should, she is 4.5lbs so there isn't much there if a child should suddenly fall! We had a situation happen the other day and I just walked in front of Belle to protect her and then explained to the child the best way to approach a strange dog and to ask first! 

So in the future, if the cane situation happens again. maybe ask the gentleman (obviously they were interested in the dog) if you could walk around him with the cane, then maybe go in closer. I would say don't pick the puppy up. A lot of times the fear can be encouraged this way. I learned that with my maltese and other dogs. I would pick her up and then I wondered why she was a monster on my lap!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the same thing with Casper, he is a year old now and I think it got worst as he got old. We are in a dog class now, an AKC good citizen dog class trying to work on it. 

Some people are ok to approach Casper, and some people not and I am not sure why that is.

But I don't think he is going to change anytime soon, maybe when he gets older.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I was startled when I first saw them as I had been looking the other way and didn't know there was anyone that close to us, so maybe he did pick up on my initial fear. I know I probably did the wrong thing by picking him up, I have heard that that just reinforces their fear, I thought maybe he would be more comfortable if we both approached and he felt safe--DUH!! Maybe I should practice what I read! And it didn't help anyway!
I'll see if it continues. He's also rather independent and probably wants to choose who pets him! He thinks everything is his choice anyway! You can see I struggle to be the alpha! 

Marsha


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- it was one of those cheap blow up balls but probably 3 times her size. The testors had to apologize to me 5 times. 

Marsha- we all make those mistakes! I will give you an example on Sunday, I took the girls to the small dog park, I was feeling a bit uneasy when I saw an Akita puppy (mind you about 50lbs worth... he was 10 months and intact) and a GSD in the small dog area (I hate those type of people!) but I took my girls in there and Belle usually is very vocal at first and then all the dogs leave her alone. Dora was being a scardy cat at first (there had to be 30 dogs there!) and I made the mistake of picking her up when she pawed on my legs. My husband caught me cause I always tell him not to do it! This akita was pretty aggressive and I didn't like it but I wanted Dora to know that some times she needs to deal with these. The next thing I know Dora gave the dog a warning bite and it left her alone. Then my scarred little girl was running all over the place meeting other dogs. I know better but I can be just as bad myself! This was the same dog park that when we first went, Dora jumped on the human bench and never got off! It can just take time for them to be secure!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- I think that is what I had the biggest trouble learning... she isn't a little fluffy white princess. Luckily, they remind me by rolling on dead animal, eating bully sticks, chasing rabbits, etc. I really learned it is so much more about my attitude.. they dont need much verbally or even much physically... they sense everything those little buggers! I joked no wonder Dora didn't want to come to me on the obedience recall... I was so freaked out and she could sense and didn't want to be anywhere near me! So if you act with attitude and you are secure, that is how they respond!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kara- I think that is what I had the biggest trouble learning... she isn't a little fluffy white princess. Luckily, they remind me by rolling on dead animal, eating bully sticks, chasing rabbits, etc. I really learned it is so much more about my attitude.. they dont need much verbally or even much physically... they sense everything those little buggers! I joked no wonder Dora didn't want to come to me on the obedience recall... I was so freaked out and she could sense and didn't want to be anywhere near me! So if you act with attitude and you are secure, that is how they respond!
> 
> Amanda


LOL @ the rolling on dead animals, etc! SO true, so true! Just their affination to catch flies and drag sticks in the house, etc. So many little things.

I see SOOO many people treat their dogs like infants and think they understand English. LOL, and usually...those are the ones that are the most misbehaved. I catch myself sometimes doing it. Of course, I do have conversations with Gucci and am I fully aware that I'm talking to myself! ound: But, yes..they do 'sense' everything, its amazing. I'm so glad I started to realize that and learn that early on. I think it made training her a bit easier.

I don't try to "humanize" Gucci, I can't! But I won't waste my time trying to "take the dog out of her", ie. Barking and such. Yes, I've trained her to stop on signal, but she's a dog, she'll bark to alert me. I have to accept her intrinsic reaction to things and work with that, not against that.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

In my current obedience class we are working on the exercise of doing a leave it and a walk-around (and treating the dog) when there is something or someone strange or scary or distracting. A large dog or an unusual person. 

Biscuit is usually very very friendly to all and totally non-plussed but he recently he shocked me when he growedl and barked at a very large friendly African-American man and his fiance walking on our path. This happened twice, and was embarassing, to say the least. 

He has also freaked out at on oncoming bike with a headlamp in the dark or stranger, something large looming above us. Like a picnic cooler my husband set on the counter. And the big metal pumpkins on our front porch which loom through the window he looks out. Also went completely nuts at a motorcycle covered with a black tarp, growling and barking. Also at some lion statues outside a neighbor's house. So funny! 

It seems unfamiliar things can trigger these reactions. So best to take them out in the world to see as much as possible. And try not to react when they do, just be matter-of -fact.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> In my current obedience class we are working on the exercise of doing a leave it and a walk-around (and treating the dog) when there is something or someone strange or scary or distracting. A large dog or an unusual person.
> 
> Biscuit is usually very very friendly to all and totally non-plussed but he recently he shocked me when he growedl and barked at a very large friendly African-American man and his fiance walking on our path. This happened twice, and was embarassing, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Just keep on introducing new things!

Gucci gets *UPSET* if something is "out of place", I guess I find it a bit funny, but I still try to ease her mind about whatever is troubling her. She is bothered by things very similar to Biscuit...a bike being parked in a different place, a new potted plant on the deck, seasonal decorations, etc. Bags of leaves on the curb at the neighbors' house, etc. I assume it is her way of telling me that "X does NOT belong here", which is pretty cool...because she is SMART enough to notice it! And so is Biscuit  I think you do underestimate him, dear.

When she was a younger puppy, she did NOT like black people! I think they scared her, because she was use to looking at my almost "albino-ness" LOL, with light blonde hair and light green eyes, so I presume they just looked different than what she was used to seeing in her small world at home. It has gotten better! She is now friendly to our friends from Trinidad when they come over, whereas before she would bark and bark at them! UGH...talk about "embarrassing!" I was worried she would be a racist dog, lol.....but it only lasted a few months! Thankfully!

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver hates it when our next door neighbor has her laundry out and blowing on the line.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
That is funny about Gucci. Isabelle used to be the same way though which is strange because she loves one of our indian friends and our asian friend. One of my trainers joked that I should take her hair and make it a cone on her head (he is black and was constantly barked at when making this comment) then he was smart and gave her a HANDFUL of liver cookies. Not just one but he literally gave her a handful of cookies everytime he saw her. Then Belle would run to visit him, unfortunetly barking but for a different reason. I think not only was he very dark skinned but he was also almost 7 feet tall! And since she is 7 inches... she was probably scared! It was pretty cute to see him hold her after that!

It is just good when the pups have these interactions with someone who is dog smart and knows what to do rather than someone who gets scared and overwhelmed since this can make the dog use the same behavior in the future.

Dora tends to read people very well. She doesn't like hyper people and will stand back from them. She really likes children though. She has a great judge of character!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, our friends from Trinidad are VERY tall, too. I'd guess the man is about 6'7 and the wife 6'3 and they are talk very loudly with a THICK accent. Perhaps it was more than just their dark skin? hmm.. I did have them give Gucci treats and it probably did help.

The neighbor dog (nice one) always barks when she sees me because she associates ME with treats. I will periodically hand her some really good stuff, homemade jerky, homemade biscuits, etc. She loves me! lol 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy-Isabelle had a fear of garbage cans when she was a puppy. She would walk up to them so slow and so low to the ground like they were going to get her. She also gets excited to see manikins-pretty cute when she is jumping on them!

Kara- I think it could be the tallness too... I don't have any other friends who everytime they get on an airplane, people ask for his autograph (thinking he is a famous basketball player!)

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that Kubrick doesn't have a fear of tall people because my fiance is 6'4" and I'm sure that would be a problem, LOL. Although to bond with Kubrick when we first got him, my fiance did get down on the floor almost at eye level with Kubrick before he stood up in front of him. Maybe that helped?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amanda and Kara, you hit upon it. Something that looms, OR is out of place. Or they haven't seen much of. Oh, dear, how socially awkward with your neighbors, Kara.

As a puppy, Biscuit was afraid of the fire hydrant on our lawn and of garbage cans. Lately it was a neighbor's new fountain out front and bags of leaves the gardeners left across the street on our path. These guys/gals are so darn funny and quirky. But they are trying to warn us, too. And that's so endearing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, you are lucky to live in NYC (my favorite city in the world) because Kubrick gets exposed to everything!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, Kubrick really does get exposed to everything. He is still a little scared when something "new" happens, like a truck blares its horn or the construction makes a weird noise. But in general, he will stop, look at it and takes it all in stride.

I love living in NYC too, but sometimes I wish I had a backyard for Kubrick! My fiance and I were talking about when we are thinking of moving out of the city (we'll stay in its premises as he'll still be working in the city) and when we do we will DEFINITELY be getting a little buddy for Kubrick! I will have two Havs eventually... even if it takes another 2-3 years. eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Marsha, I am beginning to believe this may be more of a Havanese trait than I had thought. Smarty likes some people and does not like some people. She will growl and bark at times. Some people she approaches very carefully, while others she does not want them to touch her and then some people she runs to for attention. She is the same way as Oscar in a buggy at Lowe’s or Pet Smart. It is almost like look at me. At nine weeks she was very outgoing with me but barked and ran from everyone else. By 12 weeks or so she was everyone’s friend. This past weekend she was trying to protect everyone in the motel with her barking at all the strange noises. I was glad they did not throw us out. I would never fault a dog for being cautious or protective.


----------



## trustmissy (Sep 10, 2006)

*I think dogs DO understand English*



Thumperlove said:


> LOL @
> I see SOOO many people treat their dogs like infants and *think they understand English. LOL, *and usually...those are the ones that are the most misbehaved. I catch myself sometimes doing it. Of course, I do have conversations with Gucci and am I fully aware that I'm talking to myself! ound:
> I don't try to "humanize" Gucci,
> Kara


Kara. I actually believe that our very smart havanese do understand English. If I ask my dog where his ball is, he gets the ball. When I say let's go find a rabbit, he knows exactly where to go to look for a rabbit, because he saw one at that place before. When I tell him to give my husband a kiss, he does. When I say let's go to bed, he heads upstairs. He can be upstairs, sleeping, and I can say "squirrel, Sunshine", and he comes running down the stairs and goes right to the window where he watches the squirrels. This is just a small example of the words he understands.

Missy:whoo:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote barks at everyone..he hates strangers. The only people that don't bother him are women my age..lol. Go figure. When I have guests over he'll bark for a while but once he realizes they're cool he's fine. I had a party in August where a bunch of people came and he barked at the first 2 people who came and the rest of the people who came in he didn't seem to care very much.. a quick sniff then off to play again..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Missy, that is impressive. That is one smart Hav. I saw a dog on television who could understand 150 different words, and could differentiate between each and every toy in a toybox of dozens that he was commanded to go select and bring. Though that may be the rare dog. My breeder claims that some of her brighter dogs have the language comprehension of a kindergartener. 

But I know what Kara means. Some people talk incessantly to their dogs when trying to get them to do things. I see that out on our path and it can be so annoying to listen to, or amusing. And like the famous New Yorker cartoon, the dog only hears , blah, blah , blah, Biscuit. Biscuit, blah blah blah. Funny!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

trustmissy said:


> Kara. I actually believe that our very smart havanese do understand English. If I ask my dog where his ball is, he gets the ball. When I say let's go find a rabbit, he knows exactly where to go to look for a rabbit, because he saw one at that place before. When I tell him to give my husband a kiss, he does. When I say let's go to bed, he heads upstairs. He can be upstairs, sleeping, and I can say "squirrel, Sunshine", and he comes running down the stairs and goes right to the window where he watches the squirrels. This is just a small example of the words he understands.
> 
> Missy:whoo:


I agree! They are very smart. Gucci started learning "command" words her first week here! Boy, were we impressed. I'm not really talking about "command" words. I've taught her alot of those, too. In fact, several of her toys have their own name, so when I say their name...she knows which toy to go get, etc. And then all the standard words, sit, shake, come, etc.

Certain words...I CANNOT say, such as "take a bath" or "brush your teeth", she thinks that's her cue to hide under furniture!  ound:

I am talking about the people that don't really "train" their dogs commands, but simply try to rationalize with them. Here's an example. A neighbor of mine had her 4 mo. old mix dog here, he growled at Gucci, so she started having a conversation with him about "behaving", kid you not. Well about 2 minutes later he growled and got into attack stance with my OTHER neighbor's toddler. Well, she picked the dog up and was coddling him and saying "Oh, honey don't get scared, little "Cally" is not going to hurt you, she wants to be your friend, she's very sweet, don't you see how sweet she is?" yada yada yada....I kid you not, true story.

If you don't know anyone that does this, you are lucky! LOL, because this dog is horribly behaved. Basically, any bad behavior gets reinforced through "sweet talk".

*sigh*

I was more referring to that type of thing, treating them like they are "human".

But...I am really impressed with the amount of words that Gucci knows, I never really thought about it til' now, and I think she probably knows quite a bit. I bet Dora and Belle know a TON of commands.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is amazing how much they can understand and especially taken out of context! Isabelle is famous for this as she really listens and takes advantage of any chance she gets. Dora is very obedient in nature and always wants to please but her stomach can get the best of her!


I will tell the favorite one I told Leslie:

I was having guest over for dinner. My husband was a new professor and I wanted everything perfect. I came up to Dora on the table with the food. I yelled "Dora Down!" In a very strict and upset voice. Dora immediately laid down as fast as I have ever seen her. She clearly reminded me there is a difference between Down and Off (as Leeann probably knows from agility as well!) Lets just say everyone was pretty impressed with her knowing the difference although no one wanted the strawberry shortcake at that point!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I will tell the favorite one I told Leslie:
> 
> I was having guest over for dinner. My husband was a new professor and I wanted everything perfect. I came up to Dora on the table with the food. I yelled "Dora Down!" In a very strict and upset voice. Dora immediately laid down as fast as I have ever seen her. She clearly reminded me there is a difference between Down and Off (as Leeann probably knows from agility as well!) Lets just say everyone was pretty impressed with her knowing the difference although no one wanted the strawberry shortcake at that point!
> 
> Amanda


ound: ound: ound:

Oh my!!!!! That IS super FUNNY! You gotta give her credit!  ound: She showed you "down", right!???!

I think its funny when I am teaching a new command and Gucci knows I have the treat and/or clicker and if she doesn't understand...she will just start running through all the tricks she knows trying to figure out which one! ie. Roll over, dance, sit, down, dead, etc. Its SO funny! She's like "look at all the stuff I can do....GIMME THE DANG TREAT" ound:

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is so funny! It's so funny that they understand the difference so fast. When I was teaching Kubrick down, I used a downward facing palm to do the silent signal, as well as the word. He knows both separately very well now.

In puppy class, they started us on "Touch," which requires the palm facing out so that the puppies can touch your hand with their nose as a target. Anyway, every single time I did it, Kubrick would touch my hand and then immediately lie down. I didn't understand why until I realized that it looked like the palm signal for "down." I guess he is smarter than I am! :laugh:

Kara, I definitely know what you're talking about when people baby their pets. At the dog run once this dog was completely going crazy on another dog, barking up a storm and really trying to bite it. The owner would just pick up the dog and in a real baby voice say "that's okay honey, don't do that anymore, he's not going to hurt you." She would be petting him and consoling him the whole time. Then she would let him down and of course he would run straight back to the other dog and try to attack it again! He was getting LOVE for going to the dog and attacking it, why wouldn't he do it over and over? Then she told me she didn't understand why he was doing that and how he is the sweetest dog and completely understands what she says every other time. :doh: Some people really have no idea what to do with their dogs! :frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> Amanda, that is so funny! It's so funny that they understand the difference so fast. When I was teaching Kubrick down, I used a downward facing palm to do the silent signal, as well as the word. He knows both separately very well now.
> 
> In puppy class, they started us on "Touch," which requires the palm facing out so that the puppies can touch your hand with their nose as a target. Anyway, every single time I did it, Kubrick would touch my hand and then immediately lie down. I didn't understand why until I realized that it looked like the palm signal for "down." I guess he is smarter than I am! :laugh:
> 
> Kara, I definitely know what you're talking about when people baby their pets. At the dog run once this dog was completely going crazy on another dog, barking up a storm and really trying to bite it. The owner would just pick up the dog and in a real baby voice say "that's okay honey, don't do that anymore, he's not going to hurt you." She would be petting him and consoling him the whole time. Then she would let him down and of course he would run straight back to the other dog and try to attack it again! He was getting LOVE for going to the dog and attacking it, why wouldn't he do it over and over? Then she told me she didn't understand why he was doing that and how he is the sweetest dog and completely understands what she says every other time. :doh: Some people really have no idea what to do with their dogs! :frusty:


Oh DRATS! I was hoping there was only ONE Person on this planet that did the "pick up and baby talk". ound: :brick:

That's funny Kubrick confused the hand signals! I use them, too and I can see how that would happen. The funniest one w/ Gucci was when I was trying to teach her "kiss" and I would touch my lip, she would **paw at her lip** LOL....Neverending SMILES with these lil' ones! 

Kara


----------

